# COLOMBO | Colombo International Financial City (CIFC) | U/C



## Lakmal85 (Mar 29, 2016)

Port City Colombo is a brand new city development built as an extension of the Central Business District of Sri Lanka’s vibrant commercial capital, Colombo. Spanning 269 hectares of reclaimed land from the sea, Port City Colombo will be South Asia’s premiere residential, retail and business destination, offering unmatched planned city living along the warm waters of the Indian Ocean. The development will comprise of 5 different precincts including the Financial District, Central Park Living, Island Living, The Marina and the International Island.

When completed, Port City Colombo will have over 5.6 million square meters of built space, boasting the best in design and standards. Its lifestyle and business offerings will include world-class facilities and spaces in Healthcare, Education, Entertainment, Hotels and Restaurants, Retail and Office with an Integrated Resort and a Marina, offering the best in living by the sea. Built on the latest sustainable city designs and smart city concepts, Port City Colombo will be the most livable city in South Asia.


http://colomboportcity.lk/


----------



## Lakmal85 (Mar 29, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sn2hlo7TmtA


----------



## Fotografer (Sep 7, 2013)

SOM is win design for Financial and Marina district:














































https://www.dezeen.com/2017/07/19/som-masterplan-new-skyline-port-city-colombo-sri-lanka-skyscrapers/

All Colmbo Port City project is completed in *2041* and *cost is 15 billon $*.


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Please change thread status to "Under Construction". thanks*

Here is current reclamation progress of Colombo Port city as of January 2018. About 60% of reclaimation work is complete by Dec 2017.

















source:https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1128169247320093&set=pcb.1128169323986752&type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Port City master plan with building height zones








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143326403#post143326403



More information about Colombo port city can be got from

*Official Links for Port City*

Website: http://www.portcitycolombo.lk/
Official Facebook Link: https://www.facebook.com/PortCityLK/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/PortCityColombo


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Colombo Has lost some historic monuments to Port City Reclamation*

With the exciting developments surrounding the Colombo port city project and the massive development taking place there are also some small sad stories. One of them is the lost of couple of historical monuments that have been burried or destroyed while filling the ocean. 

One of this is this historic Governor's Bath/pool which was a natural seawater rock pool where Dutch/British colonial governors and their ladies were wont to bathe back in 19th century and before... Adjoining this pool during the World War II, a military bunker was erected and used to defend the city. 









source: https://www.tripadvisor.com/Locatio...99-Colombo_Fort-Colombo_Western_Province.html

Above photo taken in 2012 shows what was known as "Governors Pool/bath" The long concrete wall like structure in the left-center of photo were the "world war bunkers". These use to be between the Colombo Fort lighthouse and sea. The area beyond the pool, and all the water you see in this photo is now filled. 

The pool used to be naturally filled and refreshed from wave water. During storms it used to be innundated. I think this photo indicates it was probably one of the first places to be filled for the port city. 


*Update:*
Found these 

"...further down to the South encountering Galbokka Point and the *famous Governor`s Bath now buried with all rock outcrops*, and running further South closer to the Beira Lake outfall." source: http://www.sundayobserver.lk/2017/12/17/features/reply-will-groundwater-table-colombo-fort-rise









source: https://www.facebook.com/PortCityLK...552573798/1761727990802384/?type=3&permPage=1

The bath and bunkers are somewhere under the road in front of the lighthouse or the blue container structure. (if they were not destroyed!!!)


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*January 2018 Progress Photos*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BdmHni-BYj2/

Precast concrete block, Chinese pod making yard and temporary site office complex of Port City Colombo









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdl-zXgnjyR/
Port city Views from the Colombo International Container Terminal in Colombo harbour.









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0370530619325.426131.579009324&type=3&theater

View of port city from Colombo Shagri-La apartment 51st floor!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow! great project!


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Timelapse video of Marina area development at Colombo Port City*

(click to view video)



Colombo Port City by කේදාර KhE 龙, on Flickr

Port city rendering with marina area









http://www.portcitycolombo.lk/press/2017/12/12/the-port-city-project-where-things-stand-now.html


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Port City Where are we now?*
http://www.dailynews.lk/2018/01/12/features/139663/port-city-where-are-we-now










*Port City reclamation to be completed by 1Q - 2019*

Close to 63 percent of the 269 hectares of land that would constitute the Port City Colombo, currently under construction has already been reclaimed from the ocean, and reclamation of the total area is expected to be completed by the first quarter of 2019, said Thulci Aluwihare, Head of Strategy and Business Development, for the project company.

read more:
http://www.dailynews.lk/2018/01/12/business/139709/port-city-reclamation-be-completed-1q-2019


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BdwYcTzhg0v

Stockpiling of rock materials, precast concrete blocks and Chinese pods to be used for breakwater construction of Port City Colombo









Yacht Marina development









https://www.facebook.com/ColomboVsC...429153138820/1502428959805506/?type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd_3eBsh73v

Construction work on the canal which runs through the Port City is seen in this picture while vibroflotation work also take place as a part of ground improvement


----------



## tallbuilder (Nov 17, 2011)

Zeeron-Great that you had some pictures this lost icon. Wonder how many of Colombo's current citizens remember this beautiful place.
Search the Google. There is a very similar location in Brazil by the sea, which has been re developed by the famous Brazilian architect AlwaroZiza to include for public toilets and changing rooms and they have made it a tourist spot...
and we have destroyed it....so sad


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

tallbuilder said:


> Zeeron-Great that you had some pictures this lost icon. Wonder how many of Colombo's current citizens remember this beautiful place.
> Search the Google. There is a very similar location in Brazil by the sea, which has been re developed by the famous Brazilian architect AlwaroZiza to include for public toilets and changing rooms and they have made it a tourist spot...
> and we have destroyed it....so sad


You must be reffering to this tidal pool?

Leça Swimming Pools / Álvaro Siza Vieira
https://www.archdaily.com/150272/ad-classics-leca-swimming-pools-alvaro-siza











yes, this would have a been a great addition and tourist attraction. Historical + recreational value.


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BeGmP4ghn9h/?taken-at=6875546









https://www.instagram.com/p/BduJqNeBZAW/?taken-at=1410680552573798


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Massive Colombo port city reclamation project emerging from Indian Ocean.

The 350 meter supertall Lotus Tower visible in the center behind the 50 floor twin towers of Shari-La complex. 

Captured while flying over the sea at 1000 feet.. by rakhitha_w
https://www.instagram.com/p/BeKKNgVhY09/

More of his SL other other places flying shot available in above link.


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BePZTgnhg9k


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Google maps latest version of Colombo Port city.









https://www.instagram.com/p/BeUzhhCDGp-/?tagged=colombo

Downtown Colombo as seen from a drone 500 meters above central Colombo. Port city reclaimation in the distance.









https://www.instagram.com/p/BeVf84dgyOE


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

End of January..

https://www.facebook.com/PortCityLK...680552573798/1796300664011783/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1395616393876413&set=pcb.1395616440543075&type=3&theater

---

*View from top of Bank of Ceylon tower of Colombo Port city & Colombo *























































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10155142243799147&set=pcb.737339299801886&type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BfN8TVHBv85/?tagged=colombo


*15th Feb 2018 Update 

68% of 240 hectars of Colombo Port City reclamation work completed. *Expect full completion by June 2018. 

First 3 x 60 floor skyscraper towers project on this new land to begin by mid-2018...










https://www.instagram.com/p/BfPpvdPhNVZ


----------

